# PCTV VISION 5.90 ??



## medigit (Nov 4, 2005)

does anyone know where to download PCTV vision 5.90 .i searched the pinnacle site but there i found only the audio patch for 5.90.Anyone using it.


----------



## troubleshooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I can provide you pctv vision 5.90 as i use it. But i think it works only with pinnacle tv tuner cards. Also i am facing a lot of problem with my card can you help me.


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 4, 2005)

Moving to Hardware Trouble Shooting...


----------



## paraman (Nov 4, 2005)

troubleshooter said:
			
		

> I can provide you pctv vision 5.90 as i use it. But i think it works only with pinnacle tv tuner cards. Also i am facing a lot of problem with my card can you help me.


I use a PCTV tuner card. Can you provide me the link for v5.90? And what problems are you facing with the card?

BTW, even I tried searching for the update but couldnt find it. Why in hell have they made downloading the update so difficult? One would think one was searching for gold or something!


----------



## medigit (Nov 4, 2005)

can anyone give the download link for PCTV vision 5.90 .I am facing problems with 5.80.(Not starting,green colours etc).BTW i have PCTV card (Stereo)

troubleshooter,
                         where d u stay ? in kolkata ? .how can i get the software.Is there any website from whrere i can download the software.


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 4, 2005)

Since its not listed in the PCTV STereo section, most probably the 5.90 doesnt have any updated things for the same card. Nowadays only Pinnacle Studio updates and patches are released. Get over it, Vision is buggy anyways. Use Chris TV or Media Portal after installing the drivers.


----------



## findgauravus (May 23, 2008)

troubleshooter said:


> I can provide you pctv vision 5.90 as i use it. But i think it works only with pinnacle tv tuner cards. Also i am facing a lot of problem with my card can you help me.


 
Hi i am gaurav from new delhi,I am also using Pinncale PCTV Plus India Edition, I have the PCTV Vision CD Version 5.10 came with my PCTV Card.I want to update to PCTV Vision software 5.90.Can u please upload the file on any uploading website like 4shared.com or megaupload.com etc.You can also send me the drivers using yahoo or msn messenger file transfer funtionality.I shall be thankful to you and happy to assist u if u need any kind of help.

Regards,

Gaurav Khungar
email id : mcse_gaurav@yahoo.co.in
thanx in advance


----------

